# Nobody wants to work!!!



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Sand and rock guy has eight tri-axles dump trucks and only three drivers. Can't find them!!!


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Local plants near us are working folks 7 days a week.
Restaurants and fast food are closing early because there aren't enough staff to stretch it out a full day.
Many of the local contractors are no longer putting requirements in their ads; they just need bodies to show up.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

TripleD said:


> Sand and rock guy has eight tri-axles dump trucks and only three drivers. Can't find them!!!


Dump work is go, go, go when the season is going when it's not you don't work and around here doesn't pay all that great


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

This has been an interesting exercise for businesses that pay garbage wages.
Turns out some workers have decided they may as well live a better quality of life maybe with their family while on "the dole" than work crap jobs with trash hours for near the same rate.
I should know. I have a labour type business with a staff of 12-14.
It's almost impossible to find workers. I pay over the going rate- PLUS give 100% benefits and dental, and treat them right. But the government subsidies are not far off that wage plus we have to work our butts off. I'm out there with them 
So... I'm having to pay more to find staff.
Maybe the truckers should do the same.
Yeah prices will go up. But they will go up to the rate of actual value. Not the price when slaves and illegals do all the work. Let's just say it costs more than $1.99 to get that hamburger to you.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

^^^
The supply/demand curve?--- Raise prices to cover higher wages and demand goes down...Demand goes down and you need fewer workers.....That's why they say The Market is never wrong--That includes the labor market.--If your pay scale is near the govt dole level, then I wouldn't brag about how well you pay workers.

Ben Franklin said "Never let the poor get comfortable with their poverty."


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

Son-in -law works in a production type factory job. They used to work 50-55 hours every week. Now, they can't find people to work the overtime. Company has even offered double time for Saturdays PLUS $100. Very few takers


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

The average French worker makes about half that of a German worker, who makes about half as much as a British worker, that earns half what an American worker does, who makes half as much as he thinks he’s worth!


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Snowfan said:


> Son-in -law works in a production type factory job. They used to work 50-55 hours every week. Now, they can't find people to work the overtime. Company has even offered double time for Saturdays PLUS $100. Very few takers


And yet we still have a war on hunger?


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Fast food chain in Texas is now paying several 16-19 year olds 50k to manage the store. Can't find working adults even at 50k. 

I wonder how many won't go back to public school? Maybe just homeschool at work and home.


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

They have been putting food on the table, by stealing catalytic converters at night....the one from my truck brought someone about $500.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

fireweed farm said:


> This has been an interesting exercise for businesses that pay garbage wages.
> Turns out some workers have decided they may as well live a better quality of life maybe with their family while on "the dole" than work crap jobs with trash hours for near the same rate.
> I should know. I have a labour type business with a staff of 12-14.
> It's almost impossible to find workers. I pay over the going rate- PLUS give 100% benefits and dental, and treat them right. But the government subsidies are not far off that wage plus we have to work our butts off. I'm out there with them
> ...


Been paying my farm help 20 bucks an hour for the past 2 years. Paying my sawmill men piece work and they make plus 30 bucks an hour. I have people calling me for work all the time. My help stays with me for years. I also pay medical plus bonus for some work.. Have no problem finding help.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

The median wage in the US is $33K.

The median in France is $55K

The median in Canada is $57K


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

CKelly78z said:


> They have been putting food on the table, by stealing catalytic converters at night....the one from my truck brought someone about $500.


Signs have popped up all around, "We buy catalytic convertors"


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

Snowfan said:


> Son-in -law works in a production type factory job. They used to work 50-55 hours every week. Now, they can't find people to work the overtime. Company has even offered double time for Saturdays PLUS $100. Very few takers


I work in a production facility (engineering side), and we were strongly pressured to voluntarily sign up our weekends for production on the hot floor (I did 15 years in production before my promotion).

We would have 5-10 member groups of new hires walk through every Friday afternoon with the HR rep, but by Monday, several didn't show up for the first day, and only 1-2 remained after 1 week.

They started a new hire bonus, and a referral bonus for someone we recommended, but we asked about a good (long term) employee retention bonus, and were denied !


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

HDRider said:


> Signs have popped up all around, "We buy catalytic convertors"


You mean "we buy ugly catalytic converters"?


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

HDRider said:


> The median wage in the US is $33K.
> 
> The median in France is $55K
> 
> The median in Canada is $57K


Not sure those numbers are right--Median Income By Country 2021 (worldpopulationreview.com) 

Income data needs to be compared with COL data--
Price Rankings by Country of Beef Round (1kg) (or Equivalent Back Leg Red Meat) (Markets) (numbeo.com) 
Price Rankings by Country of Loaf of Fresh White Bread (500g) (Markets) (numbeo.com) 
Property Prices Index by Country 2021 (numbeo.com) 
And taxes-List of countries by tax revenue to GDP ratio - Wikipedia 

Few places beat the USA


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

They buy stolen catalytic converters.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Pay people with children $300 more....people don't work
Pay workers more - prices rise

And screw Seniors.

In all his 40 + years in congress, Biden has never voted _for _anything concerning Seniors.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

On top of the wage issue, I think the younger generations have a little different life focus than us older folks. I know more "kids" that are willing to live a simpler life making less money and having less things in order to have more experiences outside of a work environment. The past year (year and and a half for us really lucky folks in certain states) of the lock down situation seems to have really emphasized that for many of them as well.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

fireweed farm said:


> This has been an interesting exercise for businesses that pay garbage wages.
> Turns out some workers have decided they may as well live a better quality of life maybe with their family while on "the dole" than work crap jobs with trash hours for near the same rate.
> I should know. I have a labour type business with a staff of 12-14.
> It's almost impossible to find workers. I pay over the going rate- PLUS give 100% benefits and dental, and treat them right. But the government subsidies are not far off that wage plus we have to work our butts off. I'm out there with them
> ...


Living on the dole is living off the tax money others, that do work, have paid. Cut out the dole, no free money.

As far as prices go, the market will balance itself out as it always does. Wages go up and so does the price of items being sold. So eventually a hamburger or tire will still cost the same percentage of your wages as it always does.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Redlands Okie said:


> Living on the dole is living off the tax money others, that do work, have paid. Cut out the dole, no free money.
> 
> As far as prices go, the market will balance itself out as it always does. Wages go up and so does the price of items being sold. _So eventually a hamburger or tire will still cost the same percentage of your_ _wages as it always does_.


Not so for Seniors.

Cost of Living increases never seem to go up as much as prices. And the amount that it does go up, is taken back out with Medicare cost increases.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Slightly tangential, but not really:

Saw a local news show, in which they were decrying the fact that some families only have $11/day for food.

The report's credibility dropped quickly when I noticed that the "poor" woman they were interviewing had custom eyelashes, well-coifed hair with extensions, acrylic nails, and an expensive electronic device in her hand.

It seems to me that the woman being interviewed had money that she chooses NOT to spend on food.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

That is a great idea. The minimum wage - both federal and state - is completely inadequate. Which is not only why people are getting poorer but why they don't want to take these jobs and certainly do not stay long or work hard. The average minimum wage seems to be about $8 an hour. If you increased the wage by $300 a week that would be an increase of $7.50 and hour (40 hour week) taking the wage up to $15.50 and hour which is the actual living wage required in most areas. Of course businesses will say this is not possible but then again they always find money for themselves. People really have been brainwashed into believing the fallacy of the trickle down economy. Our parents worked hard but got paid a decent wage. Not anymore.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

emdeengee said:


> That is a great idea. The minimum wage - both federal and state - is completely inadequate. Which is not only why people are getting poorer but why they don't want to take these jobs and certainly do not stay long or work hard. The average minimum wage seems to be about $8 an hour. If you increased the wage by $300 a week that would be an increase of $7.50 and hour (40 hour week) taking the wage up to $15.50 and hour which is the actual living wage required in most areas. Of course businesses will say this is not possible but then again they always find money for themselves. People really have been brainwashed into believing the fallacy of the trickle down economy. Our parents worked hard but got paid a decent wage. Not anymore.


That's wrong ! Starting wage at China-Mart is $15.50 one county over. They can't hire 50 people that they need...


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

There are companies that do pay great starting wages but there are also millions of companies and businesses that pay garbage wages with no benefits and then do not raise the wages with time or even cheat the employees out of benefits by making sure their hours worked or wage level does not qualify them for benefits. No security in these jobs. In the past they have had a lot of people to hire who were desperate including so many illegals. No one made them accountable for cheating their country.

Everything has changed a lot since the pandemic because people now have more choice. Once people got off the treadmill and saw just how awful their lives were and how badly they were treated they are looking for better jobs and also better ways of living. 

Millions of mostly women left the work force ending up having to stay home to care for children and home school and they realized that they could go back to work if they wanted but in many cases it was more advantageous for the kids and for the finances to stay home. I had this experience in my business showing families that the low paying jobs (that mostly the women had to take to fit in with child care) did not actually get them ahead. 

And of course modern tech makes it possible for people to work remotely - if not all the time much of the time. This improves their lives and also their finances.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

emdeengee said:


> There are companies that do pay great starting wages but there are also millions of companies and businesses that pay garbage wages with no benefits and then do not raise the wages with time or even cheat the employees out of benefits by making sure their hours worked or wage level does not qualify them for benefits. No security in these jobs. In the past they have had a lot of people to hire who were desperate including so many illegals. No one made them accountable for cheating their country.
> 
> Everything has changed a lot since the pandemic because people now have more choice. Once people got off the treadmill and saw just how awful their lives were and how badly they were treated they are looking for better jobs and also better ways of living.
> 
> ...


If that's true then why are the companies that do pay great starting salary still looking for the poor downtrodden folks to come to work?


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Pilgrims Pride is $17.75 per hour...


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

TripleD said:


> Pilgrims Pride is $17.75 per hour...





TripleD said:


> Pilgrims Pride is $17.75 per hour...





TripleD said:


> Pilgrims Pride is $17.75 per hour...


Charlotte pipe and foundry is starting at 27.50..


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

emdeengee said:


> There are companies that do pay great starting wages but there are also millions of companies and businesses that pay garbage wages with no benefits and then do not raise the wages with time or even cheat the employees out of benefits by making sure their hours worked or wage level does not qualify them for benefits. No security in these jobs.


You are correct in describing the pay as a "starting wage" rather than a living wage. 
Why work for "garbage wages" when businesses all around are pushing sign on bonuses, overtime and dropping experience and skill requirements?


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Wolf mom said:


> Not so for Seniors.
> 
> Cost of Living increases never seem to go up as much as prices. And the amount that it does go up, is taken back out with Medicare cost increases.


I understand that. I guess I need to clarify that I am talking about the able bodied that are not working, when work is available. Sort of in reference to the original post.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

I don't think pay is the issue. My son's company pays $38 an hour with excellent benefits and can't get workers. I think the issue is that some people can sit home and do nothing and get enough money to feed themselves and they don't want any more badly enough to go out and work to get it. Right now, they don't even have to pay rent, so it doesn't take much money to sit at home full time and do nothing.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

oregon woodsmok said:


> I don't think pay is the issue. My son's company pays $38 an hour with excellent benefits and can't get workers. I think the issue is that some people can sit home and do nothing and get enough money to feed themselves and they don't want any more badly enough to go out and work to get it. Right now, they don't even have to pay rent, so it doesn't take much money to sit at home full time and do nothing.


Just because it deserved repeating.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

TripleD said:


> Charlotte pipe and foundry is starting at 27.50..


I know a guy offering $22/ to drive a truck. Point a to b local hauls. Just drive, under 26,000lbs. Cannot get anyone.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

The minimum wage only exacerbates the situation.

Starter/entry level jobs aren't permanent positions.. They are jobs where the inexperienced learn how to work, and move up from there.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

What's bad is when the entry level job has mandatory prior experience. Pre-covid I saw a lot of "entry level" jobs that had a requirement of 6 months to 2 years experience. How is that "entry level"?????


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

After folks have gotten used to living on less (the government dole), while having all of their days free of responsibilities (no work), there doesn't seem to be a starting wage high enough to entice them off the couch. No incentives will motivate a lazy soul to take that first step !


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Has anyone here read Vonnegut's *Player Piano*?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

doc- said:


> Not sure those numbers are right--Median Income By Country 2021 (worldpopulationreview.com)
> 
> Income data needs to be compared with COL data--
> Price Rankings by Country of Beef Round (1kg) (or Equivalent Back Leg Red Meat) (Markets) (numbeo.com)
> ...


 There are so many conflicting sources.

Median Income By Country 2021 is household income, I was trying to use individual income


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

TripleD said:


> Pilgrims Pride is $17.75 per hour...


Yeah same here. However what everyone who USED to work at those places are telling everyone who's trying to apply that you'll get Carpal Tunnel Syndrome and more. It's all true. Jobs that require repetitive body movements will cause issues. Basically it chews you and spits you out.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

What happens if you sit on the couch all day squinting at the tv and your only exercise is to walk out to the mailbox and back?


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

TedH71 said:


> Yeah same here. However what everyone who USED to work at those places are telling everyone who's trying to apply that you'll get Carpal Tunnel Syndrome and more. It's all true. Jobs that require repetitive body movements will cause issues. Basically it chews you and spits you out.


This is all true because I have been there. Both me and my son have worked there when we were between jobs. Both of us took a cut in pay from the jobs we were laid off from. 

But it was still better than sitting around the house. 

Now we look back at that time and say we did everything we could to provide for our families. The good thing is, neither of us were there more than a month. It is easier to get another job when you already have one like that because they know you can pass the drug test.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

I know this is an older post! You have to pay premium prices for help. A nephew just got offered 100k to head up a logging crew plus a truck to drive. That's a three man crew...


----------



## edjewcollins (Jun 20, 2003)

This is the culmination of decades of corruption. What I have earned for my family running 2 businesses AND working full time is equal to what my grandfather (laborer in a tool die) made off a single income working minimal overtime. He had a house built, took vacations and Grams never worked. 
I have to kill myself and not have a life AND just the full time job I had paid more adjusted for inflation than his did.
All this so I can see country cater to EVERYONE but it's citizens, have massive currency inflation, shut down the country's economy that so many built, cater to borrowers vs. savers, and attack the very core founding principles of America.
People have had enough and are starting to realize their power. Elites better listen or they may find themselves fleeing the 2nd American Revolution. It doesn't take much, look at BLM. All that crap happened due to a lie and those corporations people work for embrace the lie.


----------



## edjewcollins (Jun 20, 2003)

Heard a male RN talking in the emergency room. He wants to get his LPN because he was looking at nursing contracts that are a year long and pay $5500/week. Yes, a week!
So you have nurses at hospital A that are not filling the gaps in coverage at there own hospitals, but instead are leaving for these lucrative contracts elsewhere



TripleD said:


> I know this is an older post! You have to pay premium prices for help. A nephew just got offered 100k to head up a logging crew plus a truck to drive. That's a three man crew...


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

edjewcollins said:


> Heard a male RN talking in the emergency room. He wants to get his LPN because he was looking at nursing contracts that are a year long and pay $5500/week. Yes, a week!
> So you have nurses at hospital A that are not filling the gaps in coverage at there own hospitals, but instead are leaving for these lucrative contracts elsewhere


Why would an RN want to get an LPN?


----------



## edjewcollins (Jun 20, 2003)

Pony said:


> Why would an RN want to get an LPN?


Sorry, reverse that.


----------



## colourfastt (Nov 11, 2006)

TripleD said:


> That's wrong ! Starting wage at China-Mart is $15.50 one county over. They can't hire 50 people that they need...


Does that $15.50 wage have things like benefits (health insurance, PTO, sick days, etc.), or a fixed work schedule, or a full-time schedule for that matter?


----------



## colourfastt (Nov 11, 2006)

And there's this:









A worker in Florida applied to 60 entry-level jobs in September and got one interview


Joey Holz, whose experiment went viral, told Insider he specifically applied to businesses that were publicly complaining of a worker shortage.




www.businessinsider.com




.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

colourfastt said:


> And there's this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have a point? If so, what is it? You never post any substance. Maybe the guy was a dumb ass


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

colourfastt said:


> Does that $15.50 wage have things like benefits (health insurance, PTO, sick days, etc.), or a fixed work schedule, or a full-time schedule for that matter?


You mean like a full time job?


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Employers are looking for workers. There are signs everywhere including on businesses' doors.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I bet I could go to 100 job openings and not get hired.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

I think the answer lies somewhere in between. Many business hasn't lost more than normal. Our company hasn't lost anyone unless it was too death or normal retirement. None of us want to go Union either. We get paid a good wage with great beenies. We also get 2 profit sharing bonuses. The first is a general overall that goes straight into a 401k in the spring. The second is an individual bonus at Christmas. 

No one is going anywhere. 

Other companies have lost because they either can't afford to pay or just won't. There is a lot of truth in what had been said about what the market will accept. You can't just raise wages and prices of goods because you want to. Someone has to be willing to pay for that. With everyone going to Amazon and Walmart that gets increasingly harder to be competitive in this country. 

My job will also be a victim fairly soon as people are going the overseas route with heavy commercial construction. They hire companies from Indonesia that only pay engineers about 10 bucks an hour. Then they hire 2 local field guys at very low wages to put it together. It's not widespread yet but it has been gaining ground. I'll retire when that happens if not before.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

colourfastt said:


> Does that $15.50 wage have things like benefits (health insurance, PTO, sick days, etc.), or a fixed work schedule, or a full-time schedule for that matter?


Why should it ?


----------



## nodak3 (Feb 5, 2003)

Redlands Okie said:


> Why should it ?


Simple answer is that the employers are now competing for a smaller labor pool. If you don't really need the help badly you can hold off on raising wages, offering benefits, full time work with established schedules, etc. If you really need the workers you will have to offer them something they think makes it worthwhile to work for you.

Slavery has been abolished. So employers cannot just decide to starve the workers until they accept whatever terms the employers offer. It is called the free market economy for a reason, and the employers, the buyers of goods, and the employees share the same levels of freedom.

Just from what I can see around my town, there are not that many women suddenly staying home over some child care credits or free money. There are a whole lot of people with savings or early retirement options deciding they don't feel safe returning to the workplace (some is over covid, some is over people just getting meaner and nastier), a whole lot of families who discovered as we did the second job (especially if low pay) likely costs a family money, and whole lot of people who used the shut down and the free $$ to get trained for seriously better jobs.

Plus there are the families that found a way during the shut down to parlay homesteading into a full time gig, and don't need those low paying jobs anymore.

My guess is that employers are gonna find ways around it through automation, self serve, etc. And that for those jobs that are absolutely essential in today's market, they will pay the workers more. In the meantime we are making adjustments so we can handle the inflation it will bring.

And glad we are homesteaders.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

You know the guy who has the deadbeat brother who gets fired from job after job, knocks up the girlfriend then dumps her, gets arrested on a regular basis, beats up the postman for kicking his pitbull off of his shin?
Everywhere the first brother goes, someone hears his last name and asks if he is related to "X" and he either has to "Yeah, but I don't claim him" or just plain lie and deny.
The latest workforce generation has some very hard working, driven and ambitious people who are getting a bad rap because so many of their group have an entitled, me first mentality. It sucks.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

nodak3 said:


> some is over people just getting meaner and nastier)


You are hilarious


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Such glee


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

fireweed farm said:


> But the government subsidies are not far off that wage


There is where most of our problems are. Don't worry about raising wages, cut subsidies.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Wolf mom said:


> Not so for Seniors.
> 
> Cost of Living increases never seem to go up as much as prices. And the amount that it does go up, is taken back out with Medicare cost increases.


Perhaps we shouldn't allow government to poorly manage our money and give us what ever crumbs they can throw at us?


----------



## nodak3 (Feb 5, 2003)

As to people being meaner and nastier to workers: some I know who quit worked various public facing jobs such as flight attendant, grocery worker, teacher, fast food worker, and gig jobs such as uber and door dash.

Seriously cannot remember a time when airline passengers were so combative. Family in education and emergency medicine are seeing a sharp rise in "shoot the messenger" syndrome. Dad wants to fight teacher who gives kid an F when kid does not turn in the paper. Patient who cold cocks the paramedic who says " state regs now say you have to put on this n95 we give you before we can assess you." Fast food worker getting meals thrown at them because the packet of sauce was missing.

This isn't us...it isn't America. We must have been taken over by space aliens.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

HDRider said:


> Do you have a point? If so, what is it? You never post any substance. Maybe the guy was a dumb ass


Maybe it was this guy.
















Florida man climbs atop playground equipment at Clearwater park, tells kids where babies come from


A Florida man climbed atop a piece of equipment at a Clearwater Beach playground Sunday and yelled at a bunch of children in the area.




www.tampabay.com


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

coolrunnin said:


> Dump work is go, go, go when the season is going when it's not you don't work and around here doesn't pay all that great


I was offered $20.00 an hour to drive a belly dump a few weeks ago. I told the guy that being retired was a full time job, and I didn't have time to work for him.


----------



## colourfastt (Nov 11, 2006)

I have to love the little nuggets that appear in my YouTube feed from time to time.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm glad I'm self employed... I make all decisions and changes...


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

muleskinner2 said:


> I was offered $20.00 an hour to drive a belly dump a few weeks ago. I told the guy that being retired was a full time job, and I didn't have time to work for him.


I can certainly understand why you would refuse to drive a dump for that paltry sum.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

I just went and took a brake off the handyman's trailer . He was supposed to be on the job September 27th. His dogs are worthless 😂...


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

He might be having a hard time finding good dogs to employe………


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

My daughter had 2 job interviews (retail store cashier) last week. Both places said weekends were mandatory. 

Before anyone jumps on saying that stores are always busier on weekends, of course they are. I know that. But these same stores are terribly understaffed during the week and have plenty of employees milling about on the weekends. The checkout lines are horribly long during the weekday hours and there is never anyone around that can help you.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

You need to be a cleaning lady....my small town seems to be full off ads offering cleaning. $35 hr. Im not sure who can afford it...maybe the city people from Baltimore that bought during covid. Now that they are back in Baltimore for work they rent out as Airbnb


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

kasterzanayed said:


> Were you only looking for people to work in your hometown?


I only deal in a five mile radius of the office. Anyone is welcome to ask. I don't care where they live but we don't have anything farther than five miles away...


----------

